# Been thinking.



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I need some input from you guys! My dad is coming to visit soon, and I'm planning to coax him to taking me to Petsmart.

So, my question is, should I get a beardie or a Bird?

I've been doing research on both, and I really like both, but I can only get one.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What kind of bird? I would never own one bigger than a cockatiel. 

Birds need A LOT OF YOUR TIME.

They need training and cleaning and bathing and exercise.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I would base it off of what you think you have more time/ more space/ more money for.

Im sure there are probably forums out there for beardies and birds, maybe get more of an idea of what owning them is like straight from owners.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you're planning in getting one of these at petsmart, please do more research. I wouldn't buy either of these animals there. :/
Also, I think at least, a big difference is a reptile won't be mad if there's a day you can't play with him. Poor bird will however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Olympia said:


> If you're planning in getting one of these at petsmart, please do more research. I wouldn't buy either of these animals there. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Good point.
Maybe you could find one on craigslist or at an animal shelter.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I like both but I would say a beardie, they are calmer and quieter and don't need as much attention


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Do any of you know pet stores near buford? I can't find any.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*II had TWO parakeets and they are so social and AMZING!!!

BOTH animals need LOTS of care though...but the birds are worth it! You can teach them to talk, but they must be in pairs since they are so social*


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> *II had TWO parakeets and they are so social and AMZING!!!
> 
> BOTH animals need LOTS of care though...but the birds are worth it! You can teach them to talk, but they must be in pairs since they are so social*


Where did you get them?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Where did you get them?


I was young and didnt relise the evils of major pet store chains, so i got them at Petsmart. Thy were fairly healthy, one green and one blue.

They are prone to tumors. Mine got one after a head injury and passed away from it years later. They can live for 10-15 yrs, and can eat fresh fruits and veggies(MODERATION!) and bird seed. They should be bathed weekly i believe.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with MyRainbowBettaFish. We got 2 budgies at Petsmart and they are VERY social lol. If ou don't have too much time for birds get 2 so they won't get bored; also get toys. I have a surplus of toys so that if they get bored of one I switch them out so they think they get a new toy LOL. You won't need to spend as much time with them as you would with only one. I recommend parakeets because they are so fun to watch. They won't seem that lively for the first week or so, but they do perk up if you don't scare em by putting your hand in for a couple of days or so. If you play budgie songs on youtube they chirp to it like an SOS lol. 

Our budgies take baths everyday on their own. For the first week, you can get a spray bottle at the dollar store and spray them xD. They don't like it but its for their own good. It took a while for all 4 of our budgies to take baths by themselves but to encourage it get big water cups at petsmart so they don't fight over it to take a bath because they most likely will lol. They don't fight that much though so don't worry about that. 

If you have any questions you can PM or I can post pictures on here of their toys and cage and stuff.

Oh yea and if you can't get 2 get one and spend at least 15 minutes with him/her everyday. I have a friend who has one and she (the parakeet) loves to sing in the morning to the birds outside), and loves to ba taken out, but only for about 15 minutes. Anymore, and she gets cranky lol. Our birds never get cranky outside their cage though lol.


----------

